# Eure Spieleempfehlungen für Netbooks



## Flachzange (3. September 2009)

*Eure Spieleempfehlungen für Netbooks*

Ahoi!

Ich habe mir jetzt ein Netbook zugelegt, um unterwegs auf längeren Zugfahrten oder auch in der Uni ein wenig mit dem Ding rumpimmeln zu können. 
Natürlich dient es mehr dem Zwecke der Arbeit und des Surfens, aber es gibt so Momente wo ich auch ganz gerne ein bisschen Zocken möchte.

Welche Spiele könnt ihr für Netbooks bzw für unterwegs empfehlen? Müssen nicht die neuesten, oder aufwändigsten Spiele sein (die laufen ohnehin nicht)
Wichtig ist mir, dass das Spiel einen gewissen Suchtfaktor hat und möglichst ohne Maussteuerung auskommt. 
Nehme auch gerne Vorschläge von Uralt-Kultspielen entgegen! 

Ich bin gespannt, was ihr mir so zu bieten habt!
Beste Grüße, 
die Flachzange


----------



## aurionkratos (3. September 2009)

*AW: Eure Spieleempfehlungen für Netbooks*

Eventuell könntest du per SCUMMVM ein paar alte Lucasarts-Klassiker spielen, die sollten laufen.
Ansonsten (je nach OS) Siedler 2, läuft unter XP afaik noch. Per DOSBox sollte es zu viel Leistung kosten.
Eventuell könnten Spiele wie Age of Empires 2 in einer geringen Auflösung laufen, allerdings bezweifle ich das...

Aber ohne Maus fällt mir spontan nix ein...


----------



## Fr33dom (3. September 2009)

*AW: Eure Spieleempfehlungen für Netbooks*

Diablo2 und Starcraft. Brauchst zwar ne Maus aber die Spiele machen süchtig.

Und das beste: Wenn du dich im Battle.net mit den CD-Key registrierst kannst du von dort direkt beides runterladen - und brauchst keine CD ( was ja ein Netbook nicht so oft hat ).


----------



## xxl-et (3. September 2009)

*AW: Eure Spieleempfehlungen für Netbooks*

Diablo2, Starcraft und Warcraft 2 hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen.
Aber an echten Schmankerl wie Civ 1-3, X-Com/UFO, Transport Tycoon, SimCity 1/2/3000, Half Life, Jedi Knight (1/2/3), Unreal und UT1 (müsste auch laufen), Imperium Galactica, evtl. auch Star Wolves und vielen vielen mehr lässt sich auch viel Spaß haben. Schau Dir nur mal die Urahnen der aktuellen Need4Speed-, Anno-, Siedler-, Age of Empires-, C&C etc Reihe an... . Evtl. musst Du auf einen 1GB Stick als CD ausweichen oder mit Virtuellen Laufwerken arbeiten. 
Die ganzen Games von meinem 486 gehen höchstens noch in DosBox. 
Lg und viel Spaß. 
P.S. Freu mich eigentlich auch auf n Netbook, um mal wieder all das schöne alte Zeug ausm Regal spielen zu müssen/dürfen.


----------



## Fr33dom (3. September 2009)

*AW: Eure Spieleempfehlungen für Netbooks*

Ahja, Stronghold-Crusader kann ich noch empfehlen.

Neulich in Quantenstatistik-Vorlesung haben zwei Kommilitonen sich an ihren Netbooks ein packendes Duell geliefert - die Entscheidung fiel erst in den Schlussminuten der Doppelstunde


----------



## Flachzange (4. September 2009)

*AW: Eure Spieleempfehlungen für Netbooks*

Die Vorschläge klingen alle gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber wirklich ohne Maus ist da kaum was dabei... höchstens eines der älteren NFS-Spiele.. Aber das wär schon ein Anfang


----------



## RedBrain (5. September 2009)

*AW: Eure Spieleempfehlungen für Netbooks*

Need for Speed 2 SE


----------



## Sight (5. September 2009)

*AW: Eure Spieleempfehlungen für Netbooks*

mach dir einfach mal ein SNES oder N64 Emulator drauf, da hast du über 300 Klassiker


----------



## Hatuja (5. September 2009)

*AW: Eure Spieleempfehlungen für Netbooks*

Für meinem Samsung NC10 hab ich meine alten MYST Teile (Myst 1 und Riven) rausgekramt. Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Ahab (5. September 2009)

*AW: Eure Spieleempfehlungen für Netbooks*

n kumpel von mir schwört zum beispiel auch auf Pharao! er hat viele spiele verschlungen, aber Pharao als sein erstes spiel, suchtet er noch heute. vor allem auf seinem notebook. is n alter strategietitel. so steinalt dasses auch gut mit nem greisen 945er intel chip laufen sollte


----------

